# Ivanhoe Special



## ohdeebee (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 1, 2010)

Very cool bike whats the story behind it?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 1, 2010)

Not much of a story so far. I've been looking for a late 1800's bike for a while and a buddy of mine happened to come across this one. I haven't been able to find out much info on this bike yet. All I know is that Ivanhoe made bikes from 1892 - 1898 and they were made in Indianapolis. I'll be doing a full restoration on this one so I'll post pics as I go.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 1, 2010)

I love those grips! Is that cork? Good luck with that project, very worthwhile in my opinion. And if you can true that front rim you deserve a medal


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 1, 2010)

The grips are cork and oddly enough I have another set. As for the wheel, I think its toast but I have an identical rim that is dead straight. The biggest issue is going to be the bottom bracket (there is some medal hanging out of it right now, possibly part of the bearing cup) and one of the pedals is broken. Other than that everything is there and in good enough shape to reuse.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 1, 2010)

like the og pinstriping near bottom bracket


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 2, 2010)

mre straightbar said:


> like the og pinstriping near bottom bracket




That pinstriping is located everywhere any of the tubing comes together. I'm not sure if it was all over the frame (doubtful) but its going to be a pain to restore.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know anything about these, but thanks for posting the pics, thats a first for newer a member.


----------



## pelletman (Jun 6, 2010)

wrong saddle, which you probably already know


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 7, 2010)

pelletman said:


> wrong saddle, which you probably already know




Yeah I figured. I do have a couple period correct saddles. This one is probably 20's or early 30's


----------

